# Does God relent ?



## Scott Shahan (Mar 14, 2007)

What does relent mean? Here are a bunch of Scriptures that speak about God releting? Does relent mean change?

Thanks





Exodus 32:12 
Why should the Egyptians say, ‘With evil intent did he bring them out, to kill them in the mountains and to consume them from the face of the earth’? Turn from your burning anger and relent from this disaster against your people.

Exodus 32:14 
And the Lord relented from the disaster that he had spoken of bringing on his people. 

2 Samuel 24:
And when the angel stretched out his hand toward Jerusalem to destroy it, the Lord relented from the calamity and said to the angel who was working destruction among the people, “It is enough; now stay your hand.” And the angel of the Lord was by the threshing floor of Araunah the Jebusite.

1 Chronicles 21:15 
And God sent the angel to Jerusalem to destroy it, but as he was about to destroy it, the Lord saw, and he relented from the calamity. And he said to the angel who was working destruction, “It is enough; now stay your hand.” And the angel of the Lord was standing by the threshing floor of Ornan the Jebusite.

Psalm 106:45 
For their sake he remembered his covenant, and relented according to the abundance of his steadfast love.

Isaiah 14:6 
that struck the peoples in wrath with unceasing blows, that ruled the nations in anger with unrelenting persecution. 

Isaiah 57:6 
Among the smooth stones of the valley is your portion; they, they, are your lot; to them you have poured out a drink offering, you have brought a grain offering. Shall I relent for these things? 

Jeremiah 4:28 
“For this the earth shall mourn, and the heavens above be dark; for I have spoken; I have purposed; I have not relented, nor will I turn back.” 

Jeremiah 8:6 
I have paid attention and listened, but they have not spoken rightly; no man relents of his evil, saying, ‘What have I done?’ Everyone turns to his own course, like a horse plunging headlong into battle. 

Jeremiah 15:1 
The Lord Will Not Relent
Then the Lord said to me, “Though Moses and Samuel stood before me, yet my heart would not turn toward this people. Send them out of my sight, and let them go!

Jeremiah 15:6 
You have rejected me, declares the Lord; you keep going backward, so I have stretched out my hand against you and destroyed you— I am weary of relenting. 
Jeremiah 18:8 
and if that nation, concerning which I have spoken, turns from its evil, I will relent of the disaster that I intended to do to it.
Jeremiah 18:10 
and if it does evil in my sight, not listening to my voice, then I will relent of the good that I had intended to do to it.
Jeremiah 26:3 
It may be they will listen, and every one turn from his evil way, that I may relent of the disaster that I intend to do to them because of their evil deeds.
Jeremiah 26:13 
Now therefore mend your ways and your deeds, and obey the voice of the Lord your God, and the Lord will relent of the disaster that he has pronounced against you.
Jeremiah 26:19 
Did Hezekiah king of Judah and all Judah put him to death? Did he not fear the Lord and entreat the favor of the Lord, and did not the Lord relent of the disaster that he had pronounced against them? But we are about to bring great disaster upon ourselves.” 
Jeremiah 31:19
For after I had turned away, I relented, and after I was instructed, I struck my thigh; I was ashamed, and I was confounded, because I bore the disgrace of my youth.’ 
Jeremiah 42:10 
If you will remain in this land, then I will build you up and not pull you down; I will plant you, and not pluck you up; for I relent of the disaster that I did to you.
Ezekiel 24:14 
I am the Lord. I have spoken; it shall come to pass; I will do it. I will not go back; I will not spare; I will not relent; according to your ways and your deeds you will be judged, declares the Lord God.” 
Hosea 13:1 

The Lord's Relentless Judgment on Israel
When Ephraim spoke, there was trembling; he was exalted in Israel, but he incurred guilt through Baal and died. 
Joel 2:13 
and rend your hearts and not your garments.” Return to the Lord your God, for he is gracious and merciful, slow to anger, and abounding in steadfast love; and he relents over disaster. 
Joel 2:14 
Who knows whether he will not turn and relent, and leave a blessing behind him, a grain offering and a drink offering for the Lord your God? 
Amos 7:3 
The Lord relented concerning this: “It shall not be,” said the Lord. 
Amos 7:6 
The Lord relented concerning this: “This also shall not be,” said the Lord God. 
Jonah 3:9 
Who knows? God may turn and relent and turn from his fierce anger, so that we may not perish.”


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 14, 2007)

Scott, go see the reponse I wrote in the other thread. And you might want to do a search for this topic, as it has been previously discussed.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Mar 14, 2007)

ok  thanks Bruce

I talk to these liberal christians and I get kindof


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2007)

Scott Shahan said:


> ok  thanks Bruce
> 
> I talk to these liberal christians and I get kindof





For what it's worth, it's great to see people actually asking questions. Always be a Berean!


----------



## Scott (Mar 14, 2007)

A good article: Historical Contingencies and Biblical Predictions. Relevant scripture from Jeremiah 18: "7 If at any time I announce that a nation or kingdom is to be uprooted, torn down and destroyed, 8 and if that nation I warned repents of its evil, then I will relent and not inflict on it the disaster I had planned. 9 And if at another time I announce that a nation or kingdom is to be built up and planted, 10 and if it does evil in my sight and does not obey me, then I will reconsider the good I had intended to do for it."


----------

